# Assault



## Need Advice 86 (Nov 3, 2021)

How do I leave a marriage where I was intentionally assaulted and the abuser and my husband are being protected by money? How do I get legal help for an assault that left me pregnant?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Go and see a lawyer. Report the rape to the police.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I would also look into women's shelters for help getting away from these people. They can probably also hook you up with legal help.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Need Advice 86 said:


> How do I leave a marriage where I was intentionally assaulted and the abuser and my husband are being protected by money? How do I get legal help for an assault that left me pregnant?


How is your husband involved in the assault. I'm assuming the rape was part of the assault.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You have four posts and have created 3 threads. It is hard for members to get a feel for your problem when you don't respond and do not elaborate on your situation. Ask a mod to combine your threads for a more complete picture.


----------

